# Calif. Bldg. code 1109A accessibility requirements for a private garage



## Yikes (Mar 29, 2016)

5 unit apartment project.  4 units on second floor.; garages and one accessible unit on ground floor.  Each unit gets its own private garage, which is parked in tandem, typically 9' x 33' in size per municipal code,

The garage that serves the accessible unit has a direct connection doorway.

As I read 1109A.2.1 exception, it appears to be an exception to the requirement to comply with almost all the other provisions of 1109A.  In other words, if we provide an accessible man-door into the unit's own private garage, then the 11A code does not require any other accessible features in the garage: no 8'-2" height, no 14' or 17' wide space, etc.

Is this how you read it as well?


----------



## Yikes (Mar 29, 2016)

Specific code citation:

"Private garages accessory to covered multifamily dwelling units shall be accessible as required in Section 1109A. Private garages include individual garages and multiple individual garages grouped together. (1109A.2.1)

Exception: An attached private garage directly serving a single covered multifamily dwelling unit providing at least one of the following options:

a. A door leading directly from the covered dwelling unit which immediately enters the garage. The door shall comply on both sides with Sections 1132A.3 through 1132A.9.

b. An accessible route of travel from the covered dwelling unit to an exterior door entering the garage. See Section 1132A.1 for requirements at both exit doors.

c. An accessible route of travel from the dwelling unit’s primary entry door to the vehicular entrance at the garage. See Section 1132A.1 for requirements at the primary entry door."

Can you see how the "exception" reads like an exception to the phrase "shall be accessible as required in Section 1109A", i.e. utilizing the exception means that compliance with the rest of 1109A is not required at all?


----------



## mark handler (Mar 29, 2016)

Thats what it says. But is that what was intended?


----------



## Yikes (Mar 29, 2016)

Mark, I don't know their intention.  But try to read it ANY other way.  What else would they be trying to make an exception to, if not that?


----------



## MtnArch (Mar 29, 2016)

I have to agree with Yikes on this one - regardless of what the code writers intended to write, what must be enforced is WHAT they wrote.  I think we all agree that sometimes what they thought they wrote is far different than what they actually published - and code officials (like Mark and so many others here) have to do their best to interpret what the intent was along with what it actually says, and find as close to a happy medium as they can.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 29, 2016)

> Mark' date=' I don't know their intention. But try to read it ANY other way. What else would they be trying to make an exception to, if not that?[/quote']As an Enforcer, that's what it is
> 
> But as a designer, that's a starting point.
> 
> All to often we try to meet the code, but there is an option to exceed it.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 30, 2016)

> I what must be enforced is WHAT they wrote..


I agree. ......


----------



## Yikes (Mar 30, 2016)

> I have to agree with Yikes on this one - regardless of what the code writers intended to write' date=' what must be enforced is WHAT they wrote. I think we all agree that sometimes what they thought they wrote is far different than what they actually published - and code officials (like Mark and so many others here) have to do their best to interpret what the intent was along with what it actually says, and find as close to a happy medium as they can.[/quote']MtnArch, I challenge you: even if I wanted to follow their intent vs. actual words, what do you think they intended to write?  They've called it an "exception" - - what is it they are excepting?
> 
> Try to fill in the blank on this exception sentence, using the most generous of intention to regarding access:  "When it comes to accessible parking facilities, if I provide a door directly from a dwelling unit to a private garage, then I don't need to ________ ."


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 30, 2016)

Provide and accessible front door?


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Mar 31, 2016)

Yikes, i dont think i would include height as part of my argument, but as far as "parking goes" you are covered with stated section. I have a project that is a conversion creating 3 new residential units, that is how i also interpret that section for parking only.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 31, 2016)

Look at the Fair Housing Act 1988 Amendments to find the intent.  The guidelines are based on the 1986 ANAI A117.1.

http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/HUD?src=/program_offices/fair_housing_equal_opp/disabilities/fhguidelines/fhefha1


----------

